# Little Rhodee Car Park chester - thinking of going this w/e



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Well the title says it all. 
I fancy a weekend in chester and have stayed on litte Rhodee car park (alongside the river) before without problems. 

I remember a post a few weeks ago from someone who said there was a few kids racing about on there one weekend. I believe thry lock the car park up usually but the weekend in question they didnt (forgot??)

Just wondered if anyone had stayed there recently and knew the latest situation.

Thanks
Phill


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Phil, i stayed on there last week, we arrived at 17.00hrs payed a fiver for the overnight fee and left for the park and ride at Wrexham road before 09.00hrs. The cost of all day parking (p&r) is £1.70. You have too ask for the over height gate to be opened at the office.

Turn left out of Little Roodee and head for Wrexham (2 mile approx.)for p&r all very easy and the bus is every 10 mins.

The gates are locked at L. Roodee at 22.00hrs and opened again at 06.00hrs. and we experienced no problems at all.

We had a great day in Chester.

Bob


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Bob
We normally leave the van there and walk into chester. Thanks for the info re problems etc. Shant bother bringing the 12 bore

Phill


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Phil, if you park there for the day its £5 for upto 4Hrs and £6 for over 4hrs + £5 o/night

Bob


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Phil, if you park there for the day its £5 for upto 4Hrs and £6 for over 4hrs + £5 o/night
> 
> Bob


Cheers bob. Still not too bad though.
Phill


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Phill, i feel such a prat as i have given you the wrong info. on the overnight parking fee, its £1.50 p.n. after 17.00 NOT £5.00 

I was getting a little confused with somewhere else we parked at that was £5.

Sorry for the mixup, here is the proper info.

Bob

http://www.carparks4u.com/CHESTER/LITTLE ROODEE.htm


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I love Chester and am always on the look out for somewhere to go , we also love cycling and found this site for anyone else who may also like to take to the open road.

http://www.chester.gov.uk/tourism_a...ivities/health_and_fitness/healthy_walks.aspx

I have just printed one of them off and it fits neatly onto an A4 with all details of the route along with a map, looking at them they all look like circular routes which are my favourite as I don't like going over the same ground twice.

Many thanks 
Mandy


----------

